# FS tanganyika cichild



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

i want sell my Red Sea MAX250, so i need those fish to go first. they are all F1
A. compressiceps golden face, brown body x2 $50 2"to 2.5"
cyathopharynx foai sibwesa x4 $90 3"
Enantiopus melanogenys x3 $50 2" 
all of them are start showing color.

































adult pic for Enantiopus melanogenys

















adult pic for cyathopharynx foai sibwesa


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

and i will sell my red sea MAX 205 after 
pm me if you are interesting.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

pm'ed.....................................


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent...


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for those people interesting in them


and only cyathopharynx foai sibwesa x3 left $70


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

EVANDU said:


> thanks for those people interesting in them
> 
> and only cyathopharynx foai sibwesa x3 left $70


Do you know if they are female or male?

thanks!


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Are the foai still available?


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry they are all sold.

thanks


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for great fish again Evan.See you again soon. 
Bump 'me up for quality fish guys.


----------

